# Composite to an unused laptop lcd?



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Got a HP dv6000 laptop that has a bad video chip, requires a new mother board. Everything else works fine on this laptop, it was bought new about three years ago. I also have the laptop charger. Im willing to tear it apart to get the job done. The job:

My audio video receiver has dual hdmi out, both being used to drive projectors. However it DOES have an available "monitor out" composite output. I just want a small video display, even standard def, for changing channels on the radio and such without firing up the projector to get video! Is this possible? Any instructions online to teach me how to wire a lcd panel from a laptop to a composite cable?

Any input is appriciated


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Does the laptop double beep when it tries to boot? If not did you try to see if it will boot on an external monitor? Did you check the video cable to the LCD?


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Im also considering just going with one of those lcd picture frames. Do they make those close to a composite video input resolution and with the composite input? Any suggestions if I want to go that route? Is this even the right area or should these questions go in the receiver area instead?


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Mike P. said:


> Does the laptop double beep when it tries to boot? If not did you try to see if it will boot on an external monitor?


Thats exactly what it does. Even paid a computer guy to trouble shoot it. Yes Im pretty sure I tried the external monitor output, but I will try it again later to verify.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

If it double beeped then it's the video chip. The problem is the video chips pins break contact, it's a known issue with HP. In order for you to do what you want, the video has to be fixed. The laptops video has to be working for you to view a video input source. 

If you are familair with electronics and know what your are doing, you can "reflow" the pins on the chip. There is a step by step guide on how to do it here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIY-HP-DV6000-M...429501881?pt=Motherboards&hash=item1e5e3441b9

His feed back is good. Read everything to make sure this is what you would want to do. Again, you have to know what you're doing.

Supposing you fix the laptop, the only way you can input a video source is with a tuner. The cheapest would be a USB dongle:

http://global.kworld-global.com/main/prod_in.aspx?mnuid=1248&modid=6&pcid=38&ifid=17&prodid=393

The UB490-A can be found on ebay for $35. The next step would be to find out what your receiver is outputting to make sure it is compatible with the UB490-A. Your receivers manual should state what it is.

When it's all said and done, it would be simpler just to buy a small LCD monitor on ebay. I'm not aware of any LCD picture frame with a composite input.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Hmmmm, thats pretty interesting. Thanks for the info, think Ill go with a portable 7 or 8" lcd tv and try to fix the laptop instead. I assumed it was fried and required a new motherboard.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Composite video requires an NTSC decoder and as said above and the monitor of the laptop does not have that built in. That would be part of the video circuit in the laptop, if it has it at all. Some laptops will accept composite and some will not. You might looks at a cheap security grade monitor for your solution at a low cost, since you are only interested in monitoring info and not quality video.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Good info. I hope I can spend $30 on instructions maybe a little more on tools and fix the lap top instead. Found the perfect little 8.5" display for the receiver monitor output. It lacks svideo, but composite will be acceptable considering the nice form factor this little panel offers...

http://artectv.com/ehtm/products/t28A.htm

Thanks for the help on this idea, glad I asked.


----------

